# My Journey - Like It Or Not!



## MrPants (Jan 28, 2021)

I arrived here at this forum today so let's start there. The past doesn't have any significance other than to say it made me who I am today.

In my place on the earth we are now having 9 hours of daylight, moving from the 24 hours of darkness we had just last month in December and now moving toward the 24 hours of daylight we will have in June 2021. It's something you never really get used to; at least I haven't 

Tomorrow, which it almost is now, will mark 4 years since I stopped smoking. This may not seem like much of a big deal to most but it will to other smokers who have also quit. They say addiction to nicotine is one of the hardest addictions to walk away from. I don't know if that's true but I do know it was a long journey - roughly a year to become really comfortable as a nonsmoker. I didn't do it to live longer; I did to live better! to anyone out there who might be considering quitting, please do it. Freedom from addiction is well worth the struggle. Feel free to PM me if you want any input from me on getting started and resources to help you along the way.

Enough about that. I'm glad to be here; a part of this amazing forum and I hope to be able to add something to the group along the way


----------



## Pecos (Jan 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard from South Carolina.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2021)

Darn good advice MrPants. I quit 21 years ago, but not soon enough. The problems it causes is not worth the risk.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the four years.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 29, 2021)

Quitting does not get you out of danger. Get a chest x-ray annually or whenever. I was at the doctor yesterday and she asked me was I ever a smoker? I quit 30 years ago.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 29, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Quitting does not get you out of danger. Get a chest x-ray annually or whenever. I was at the doctor yesterday and she asked me was I ever a smoker? I quit 30 years ago.


Yes. I've had an X-Ray and a CT scan since I quit. As you say, quitting doesn't eliminate issues but at least by quitting we don't continue to facilitate negative health issues.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome to our forum! Congratulations on quitting smoking!!! I never did that, but my son does and sadly,  he is disabled and I cannot motivate him to quit. He is the grumpiest, angriest person if he runs out.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Welcome to our forum! Congratulations on quitting smoking!!! I never did that, but my son does and sadly,  he is disabled and I cannot motivate him to quit. He is the grumpiest, angriest person if he runs out.


I get it; the grumpy part! As an addict, we are slaves to our addiction until we put our foot down and break free. As a smoker, you are in a constant state of withdrawal. It starts every time you put out your cigarette. You know, the thing I never realized when I first quit was just how much my addiction to nicotine controlled my daily life. I mean the whole day, every day. Turned out the most valuable benefit of quitting is my freedom; not so much health improvements. Go figure! 
There's no question it's harder for those disabled whether physically or mentally to quit but it IS possible. I've seen it happen myself so if your son ever wants to take the leap, PM me. I can pass on some info. to you on a great support group that helped me a lot. I was shocked at how much they were able to help me out with support and great knowledge about nicotine addiction and how to deal with quitting.


----------



## charry (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome our new friend ..
Enjoy this lovely site....lovely people here xx
Btw .....I’m from Uk .....


----------



## Lee (Jan 29, 2021)

Mr. Pants, Welcome to the forum, you landed in a good place   

Interesting place you live in now, curious and if you don't mind sharing, how did you go from Toronto to Iqaluit? I peeked at your profile, that is quite a change in climate.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 29, 2021)

I was actually posted at Inuvik NWT prior to Iqaluit, doing similar work so flew from there, not Toronto. It was quite a journey actually. Took 3 days lol. The issue is airline scheduling is very limited. Flew from Inuvik to Yellowknife with an overnight stop over there. Flew from Yellowknife to Rankin Inlet with a 2 day stop over there. Final flight was Rankin to Iqaluit. When you live for any period of time in the far north, you come to expect arduous situations that others give hardly any thought to elsewhere. Many things in the far north are limited and expensive.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 22, 2021)

@RubyK had asked about where I live (Iqaluit) so thought I'd include some info. for those interested in life in the far north.

I've been in Iqaluit now for awhile, under my work contract which has been extended several times. My current contract is up end of March and my new contract has me stationed in Tuktoyaktuk, N.W.T. for the next 6 months to a year. I have been stationed in numerous Arctic outposts over the years and life is for sure very different than in any other southern community. Some good things and some not so good, just very different. 

We have 2 seasons: winter (dark season) and bug season (light season). Obviously in winter, weather is an issue with not only bitterly cold weather but wind as well. There are no trees here to block wind currents. Similar to many areas in the prairies except we have hills lol. Wind chills particularly at night can freeze skin in minutes so you must be covered up completely when venturing outdoors in those conditions. I also tear pieces off cotton balls and put them in my nostrils so they don't freeze together when I breath through my nose outdoors. Works great! Quality outerwear rated for extreme cold and wearing multiple layers of breathable clothing beneath is the key to staying warm & safe in the Arctic winter weather. 

Isolation is a factor for some although I've never felt that is was a negative. I more wonder how I will integrate back into "southern" life when I retire, which is coming very soon. Of course there's no traffic issues at all - lol. Modes of transport are multiple including snowmobile, dog sleds and of course a decent, sturdy truck with good suspension! Travel routes are subject to seasons though. Many winter roads are actually ice-roads. Basically, frozen ice over the Arctic ocean or other rivers and or lakes. 


The other big issue living in Arctic locations where there's no road access is food. Food prices are through the roof as compared to southern communities. When there's no road access, food must come in by air or by ship. Either way, it adds tremendous costs. Local Inuit populations often protest the high cost of food in their communities. I can't say I blame them.

 People here tend to live off the land and sea as much as possible. Meat products and growing your own herbs and veggies where possible is high on the list of priorities here. Lots of green house structures attached to houses so people can get a jump on the growing season. In terms of meat, Caribou is the most popular. Musk Ox is really good when you can get it off a local hunter. Roasts are delish. and it can also be ground to make burgers or meatloaf. The only thing I won't eat is seal - Yuk! Arctic Char is plentiful here and is a fabulous tasting fish and really good for you - lots of Omega3!
The local Inuit people are very friendly and accommodating. There's a real sense of community in any of the towns I've lived in up here. If you have a problem, lots of people will reach out to help you. Open door policy is pretty common too. Pretty much the only crime in the north is due to substance abuse, or the substance abuse itself! Inuit youth are not following in the footsteps of their elders so much anymore. Lots of idle time and somehow, easy access to drugs and alcohol make for a bad outcome. It's a shame because traditionally these people are super nice and caring folk. 

Looking forward to getting to Tuktoyaktuk as I haven't yet travelled on the new road that was completed a couple years ago. Tuk used to be isolated with only a winter ice road but nothing for spring, summer or early fall travel. The new ITH (Inuvik Tuktoyaktuk Highway) was built in spite of issues with the permafrost using numerous bridges and culverts in it's construction. Time will tell if the road is sustainable as climate issues are an increasing threat to the fragile Arctic environment.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I arrived here at this forum today so let's start there. The past doesn't have any significance other than to say it made me who I am today.
> 
> In my place on the earth we are now having 9 hours of daylight, moving from the 24 hours of darkness we had just last month in December and now moving toward the 24 hours of daylight we will have in June 2021. It's something you never really get used to; at least I haven't
> 
> ...


_The urge for a cigarette pulls at me on occasion during times of stress due to the fact that this is when I usually lit up back then. I smoked for 30 years. There will be days you will want one so badly it will overwhelm you. Even now. Try to ride it out. It will make things easier in the long run. 

I can not imagine living with periods of 24 hrs. of darkness and 24 hrs. of light for what months at a time? Much like a season? I can only imagine that must really mess with your sleep schedule._


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

_Do you work outside?_


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2021)

MrPants said:


> @RubyK had asked about where I live (Iqaluit) so thought I'd include some info. for those interested in life in the far north.
> 
> I've been in Iqaluit now for awhile, under my work contract which has been extended several times. My current contract is up end of March and my new contract has me stationed in Tuktoyaktuk, N.W.T. for the next 6 months to a year. I have been stationed in numerous Arctic outposts over the years and life is for sure very different than in any other southern community. Some good things and some not so good, just very different.
> 
> ...


Fascinating. I couldn't do it, even though I'm a New Englander and used to snow, your cold is way too much for me!


----------



## MrPants (Feb 22, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Do you work outside?_


My work involves a combination of both inside/outside work. I can't get into specifics because of contractual issues but, clearly I try and schedule my outside work around the really nasty days.
In terms of the light/dark issue - you get used to it. I have a great set of black-out blinds for summer. Winter is a drag though, I must admit. My employer springs of a couple of light therapy lights that I use in winter months. Not sure they do a lot. Hard to replace good old sunlight.

The one thing that is really a treat though is witnessing the aurora borealis in person! That is really an awe inspiring, humbling sight. I've tried to photograph it several times but my camera is way too crappy to capture the vivid, undulating colours as they dance across the sky. It really is breathtaking!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey, Mr. Pants!  Yippee!  Congratulations!  I'm ticked you quit smoking!
My brother smoked continually for years and if we tried to suggest he stop, he got furious!
he was shy and withdrawn so this was completely not him!
but,
After he was diagnosed with lung cancer, he would go up to ANYONE SMOKING and urge them to stop!
Anyway, proud of you!


----------



## MrPants (Feb 22, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hey, Mr. Pants!  Yippee!  Congratulations!  I'm ticked you quit smoking!
> My brother smoked continually for years and if we tried to suggest he stop, he got furious!
> he was shy and withdrawn so this was completely not him!
> but,
> ...


Hardest thing I've ever done for sure but well worth it


----------



## RubyK (Feb 23, 2021)

@Mr. Pants ~ The description of the area where you live is fascinating. Thanks. I'm not sure I could live there. My area had some minus 0 F temps in the last couple of weeks and it was not fun. Today it will be 40F and I'm rejoicing. 

I gave up smoking when I was in my 20s and it was one of the most difficult things I've ever done. Congratulations to you for quitting.

What made you choose the name Mr. Pants for this forum?


----------



## MrPants (Feb 23, 2021)

RubyK said:


> What made you choose the name Mr. Pants for this forum?


Because I'm always wearing pants due to the cold or the bugs in summer. I break out the shorts only for vacation time


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 25, 2021)

_*Never had the legs for shorts myself. I plan to stick with my pants.*_


----------



## Jules (Feb 25, 2021)

You don’t seem to have any internet issues.  It makes for a smaller world.  

Right now it’s -39C in Tut.  Brrrr.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> You don’t seem to have any internet issues.  It makes for a smaller world.
> 
> Right now it’s -39C in Tut.  Brrrr.


Internet is a lot slower than in the south and does cut out off & on but it's better than nothing. Not having it would change life considerably and would pretty much kibosh most work functions.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you for your fascinating descriptions of life in the far, far North!
I quit smoking at 10:30 p, on June 11, 2009, just before the ambulance came for the heart attack I was having. While I was in hosp. daughter came and took away all the cigs and ashtrays. I never went back, luckily no withdrawal symptoms. What I missed most was the other folks on the smoke breaks. No further heart events either. Good cardiogram as these days. I was extremely lucky that I have no lung damage, the Drs are always impressed when they listen to them. I credit having been a year round lap swimmer for most of my adult life, all that rhythmic deep breathing in and out; soaking in all those chemicals so many times a week for keeping most germs at bay.
Thinking back, it literally horrifies me to think of all the money I literally just burnt up.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow, how interesting!!!!  And what a great attitude you have!   

I quit smoking for 5 years one time so I well know the battle. Hardest thing, honestly, that I ever did in my life.  I had kicked it, didn’t miss it and I was free!

Then my husband’s next youngest brother died. I looked out the window and saw my husband sitting alone and smoking a cigarette soon after we heard the news. I felt so sorry for him and wanted to be with him. So I went out and we talked and cried.

I reached for a cigarette...he tried to stop me.... but I said “no, just one!”  Well you would have thought I had just put out my last cigarette 5 minutes ago, rather than 5 years.  And I was off and running 

So word to the wise....never think you can have “just one” ever, never again!!!!!

*So VERY VERY PROUD of YOU!!!!!!*


----------



## MrPants (Feb 26, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Wow, how interesting!!!!  And what a great attitude you have!
> 
> I quit smoking for 5 years one time so I well know the battle. Hardest thing, honestly, that I ever did in my life.  I had kicked it, didn’t miss it and I was free!
> 
> ...


No truer words ever spoken Kathleen! There's no such thing as "just one".
I'm still on a couple of quit smoking internet sites trying to pay it forward any way I can. Anything I can relate about my own journey that could possibly help another person trying to quit is what I feel compelled to do. Support from those same sites helped me a lot when I was quitting.


----------



## MrPants (May 8, 2021)

Have, since last posting, relocated to Tuktoyaktuk from Iqaluit for a 6 month work contract. Pretty much same thing in terms of living situation although just after I left Iqaluit, there was a huge Covid outbreak there  

Glad I missed that .... and only by a week or so  

The big news around these parts today is the the weather forecast at the moment is calling for zero degrees for a high temp. next Tuesday 
Big deal because it hasn't been at freezing or above since last October sometime. Gonna have my T-Shirt ready and a couple brews on ice as well  If the sun's out .... that's a bonus


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

bet you were thinking *phew* 

good to see ya. how's the work going? i don't really know what you do.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 3, 2021)

I do core sampling both out on the ice and on land or lake beds. Then send the results south for analysis. They send me the data from their analysis and I interpret it and send it to the client I'm under contract to.
They examine and determine a number of things based on the refined data.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

So in 4 mo. when your contract is up...what's the plan? Retirement? Different job? Saw it in the other post. Thought I'd ask. 

Warm thoughts to you.


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Jun 15, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I arrived here at this forum today so let's start there. The past doesn't have any significance other than to say it made me who I am today.
> 
> In my place on the earth we are now having 9 hours of daylight, moving from the 24 hours of darkness we had just last month in December and now moving toward the 24 hours of daylight we will have in June 2021. It's something you never really get used to; at least I haven't
> 
> ...


Hello MrPants,  Having grown up in Alaska, and having used the internet name of TooMuchMuktuk, your location of Tuktoyaktuk, and your profile picture of a polar bear caught my attention.  I did a quick internet search.  Wow, you live in a very interesting community.  I hope you share more tid bits of what you life is like up there.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes, I too, would like to hear more about  your life there. Even though I could not live in such a cold climate, I have always read books or watched moves about such a life. It is amazing to me how people live day to day in those locations.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 20, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I arrived here at this forum today so let's start there. The past doesn't have any significance other than to say it made me who I am today.
> 
> In my place on the earth we are now having 9 hours of daylight, moving from the 24 hours of darkness we had just last month in December and now moving toward the 24 hours of daylight we will have in June 2021. It's something you never really get used to; at least I haven't
> 
> ...


Welcome! Why give readers the option to like it or not? Personally, even with the choice of like or dislike I find your post interesting.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

I think he means whether *he* likes it or not Ed. Not the readers.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I think he means whether *he* likes it or not Ed. Not the readers.


It's not about me?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> It's not about me?


Nope


----------



## MrPants (Jun 23, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> It's not about me?


Actually; it is about you Mr. Ed & everyone else! You all can choose to like my lifestyle or not. Won't change a thing in terms of how I choose to conduct my life and that's the way it should be for everyone. Follow your own instincts - not others. That's what makes us individuals; right?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 24, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Won't change a thing in terms of how I choose to conduct my life


It is obvious you didn't get the memo that we should conduct our lives according to everyone else's demands. It is for our own safety and protection from independence and freewill.

Why else do we have parents to tell us how to think and breathe? When we reach seniority, we are fortunate to have people tell us we can't do this or that again for our own safety.
Curious, getting old is much like early childhood, as the forces that be remind us there are people better qualified than you and me to conduct our lives for us.

That's what I call security. 👁👁


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2021)

MrPants said:


> One thing I will be left with when I leave this place is how the local indigenous people are confused and very worried about the future of this place where they want their children to live and continue to celebrate the lifestyle of their elders. It's slipping away .... it really is and we should all be concerned about that.


The children have seen other life styles because of the internet.  They feel they’re missing so much and this is part of the reason for the high suicide rates amongst the youth.  The world really is changing - culturally and physically.  I have no idea what we can do.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 1, 2021)

It's Sept. 1st today and that marks the final month of my employment. I have not renewed any contract to work beyond end Sept. October 1st will be the first day of retirement for me 

Lots to be done this month wrapping things up but will be glad to leave this place just as winter sets in


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I arrived here at this forum today so let's start there. The past doesn't have any significance other than to say it made me who I am today.
> 
> In my place on the earth we are now having 9 hours of daylight, moving from the 24 hours of darkness we had just last month in December and now moving toward the 24 hours of daylight we will have in June 2021. It's something you never really get used to; at least I haven't
> 
> ...


I don't recall welcoming you Mr. Pants, so a late welcome from me!  I enjoy your posts and am happy you're here with us.  Congratulations on your quitting cigarettes, I smoked from age 15-30, over a pack a day and I was feeling too out of breath for my age and after a couple of tries, succeeded in quitting cold turkey, smartest thing I've ever done.  No health issues from it yet, so I'm grateful.  I've been to Canada and Alaska in my younger days and I agree about the Aurora Borealis, absolutely breathtaking to witness.  My husband and I did our camping in a tent in secluded areas, the view was amazing.  I also had a small camera that could not take any good photos, but the images will never leave my mind and heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2021)

MrPants said:


> It's Sept. 1st today and that marks the final month of my employment. I have not renewed any contract to work beyond end Sept. October 1st will be the first day of retirement for me
> 
> Lots to be done this month wrapping things up but will be glad to leave this place just as winter sets in


That is wonderful, glad you're retiring and can best enjoy your life....congratulations, hope the month passes fast for you!


----------



## Jules (Sep 1, 2021)

Congratulations on your decision.  When it’s time, don’t let anything hold you back.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 24, 2021)

One week & I'm off into the wild blue yonder. Never again to freeze my buns off for 8 months a year 
It's snowing here off & on already and only gets worse from here until next May. Good riddance!!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 24, 2021)

Have fun. Stay in touch when you can.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2021)

Are you counting down the days, MrPants?


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

Enjoy your retirement! And warmer weather wherever you go.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 30, 2021)

I still have a couple of things to wrap up here before leaving but my current lease expires today at midnight so I've booked into a B&B for a couple of days. My stuff is all packed up in a knapsack & a duffle bag. This is the stuff I will be taking with me. Everything else was given to locals I have come to know either closely or just casually over my stays here in Tuk. I shipped some stuff to my brother's place a month ago just for storage until I can get there or until I need it.

My original plan was to head for Brazil for awhile and roam around. I'm pretty good at roaming -lol!
It's a fabulous country rich in history and tradition and has really nice climate and some of the most beautiful beaches in the world along it's east coast with the warm waters of the south Atlantic lapping at the shores - a place I want to explore but the Covid situation is a little crazy at the moment and although I have my 2 shots, I really don't want to chance a new, unknown experience in a highly dubious place right now.

A good friend (and former colleague) has offered me one of his spare bedrooms at his place in St. Catharines, Ontario (close to Niagara Falls) for as long as I like so that's where I'm headed eventually but first, I'm going to visit my mother in New Brunswick. She's in a care home and will be 101 in mid-Nov. so I really need to go see her before I get too far away. Each visit now may be our last and we both know it! Makes it tough when the visit is over because the reality of the situation is palpable.

So I get on a plane bound for Edmonton on Sunday and from there I expect to be in Moncton NB by late Monday where I have reserved a car. Will drive to see my Mom Tuesday then I may tour around the east coast for a while depending on the weather. Can't get out of here soon enough. The cold and snow is already here and it gets way worse as we get deeper into winter!

Guess I'll have to think about changing my avatar soon


----------



## Lee (Oct 2, 2021)

I have so enjoyed reading about your life Mr. Pants, but I have a feeling your adventures are not over, new ones are just beginning.

Best wishes for a happy retirement.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2021)

Hoping to hear from you soon Mr Pants.


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

Hope all your plans work out, @Mr Pants.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 4, 2021)

I too enjoyed reading your posts Mr Pants, please keep in touch no matter where you are in the world.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 6, 2021)

So originally I was going to fly from Tuktoyaktuk to Edmonton Alberta and then from there to Moncton New Brunswick to go visit my mother who’s in a care home in Saint John N.B. (southwest from Moncton).

I had some difficulty getting a flight into Moncton so decided to fly into Montreal Quebec and rent a car there then drive the rest of the way to New Brunswick. This would allow me time to poke around a bit and possibly even tour the east coast a little, weather permitting.

After getting into Montreal and picking up my car I drove to Quebec City, about 3 hours east of Mtl by car. I’ll try and give those who are interested in places they may have never been to an idea of what these places I travel to are like, both through description and some photos.

_Quebec City_
This city in the province of Quebec, Canada is very unique. Of course it’s very much French speaking as is most of the Province of Quebec but due to tourism being such a huge income component for many in the Quebec City area, visitors who speak only English will do just fine here as most people they will encounter are bilingual so no worries about getting into a difficult language situation and you may even pick up a few short French phrases while visiting.

It’s a very unique place in that the greater land mass of the city is just like any other modern urban area in North America but then there’s ‘Old Quebec City’. The ‘old’ part of the city is a compact area near the St. Lawrence river and is representative of Quebec City’s roots, which began in 1603 when the first French settlers, led by Samuel de Champlain arrived and it’s now awash with tourists from all over the world. It’s a compact area that’s actually on two levels. The upper city and the lower city area which is quite small. You can walk between the two or take various lifts up or down the hill to traverse between the two elevations.



The make up of the old city, and much of the attraction for tourists, is the early 17th century French architecture displayed in many of the buildings as well as the narrow, cobblestone streets which are filled with unique shops, eateries and cafes. The old city is small enough that you can pretty much stroll the entire area in a days outing although if you spend the time to visit some of the historic sites, you could spend a few days here. I spent 2 nights, 1.5 days in Q.C. and decided to treat myself, in honour of my recent retirement, and stay at the most notable (and likely most expensive) hotel in the area; the Chateau Frontenac. It’s again styled architecturally like many other buildings in the area with that 17th century French architectural flair. Beautiful old world hotel but given the cost for a night’s stay, it’s a one-off for me but hey .... you only live once right?


As I said earlier, this is a very unique place and I have seen no other similar place anywhere in North or South America. Seems to be very old world European and best suited to those who want a short break from their day to day life and just relax while enjoying some really great cuisine, coffees and other beverages while strolling through the streets indulging in the offerings of the small shops.


In summer, the many buskers will keep you entertained and in winter (Feb. specifically) there is a winter carnival/festival represented by it’s mascot Bonhomme (the large snowman with a bright red scarf). There’s a lot of outdoor activities going on both day and night and despite the freezing cold, you can warm yourself by an outdoor fire and maybe a little hot brandy?

The inviting eateries and cafes plus the artistry displayed in unexpected places keeps people coming back again and again.



The person who owns this building shown below is either one heck of an artist or he knows someone else who is. Never seen a mural so intricate as this one!


On to New Brunswick now to visit my Mom and I’ll see where I go from there. I rented the car for a week so there’s time to travel around a bit. I’ve never seen much of the Province of Nova Scotia so maybe I’ll take a tour around there while I have the chance? Will see what the weather is going to be like and decide then. Fortunately at this time of year, last minute accommodations are not an issue


----------



## Jules (Oct 6, 2021)

Quebec City is on my list of cities to return too.  It feels like you’re in Europe.  Maybe next time I’ll have to try the Chateau too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)

After this post, I wanna go to Quebec City now!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2021)

Sounds like you are having a wonderful time, @MrPants .  Continued safe travels.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 7, 2021)

Had a nice 3 hour visit with my Mom today and the weather is so nice here we were able to go sit outside and enjoy the sunshine and relative warmth. It was very uplifting for both of us even though I can't remember one thing we talked about really - lol. Just enjoyed our time together is all 

Wasn't so bad when I had to leave as I'll be stopping by on my way back after I explore Nova Scotia a bit. The weather looks great considering, it's October. It's usually quite cool by then in this part of the country but it's been in the high teens to low 20's C lately (that's probably like 65-70 F?) really nice in any case. Lots of fog in the early mornings though and shorter daylight hours of course.

I'm gonna take the car Ferry from Saint John New Brunswick to Digby Nova Scotia tomorrow. It's about a 3.5 hour run across the Bay of Fundy. I will be headed for Lunenburg Nova Scotia once I land at Digby. It's only about a 1.5 hour drive. I should be in Lunenburg by around supper time tomorrow. Lunenburg is a small harbor town on the southeast coast of Nova Scotia which is famous as the birthplace and permanent mooring place of the Bluenose II (More about that later).


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2021)

@MrPants 
I'm living vicariously through your posts about Quebec and The Maritimes. I've been to Montreal, but not Quebec City. Unfortunately, not been back east either. Got an old friend who lives in New Brunswick .. she wants me to visit. Perhaps someday, I will.

Your mother must have been overjoyed to see you!


----------



## MrPants (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes @Pinky ! We were both thrilled to spend time with each other in person finally


----------



## Jules (Oct 7, 2021)

Important question - is it lobster season?


----------



## Shero (Oct 7, 2021)

Enjoy your travels Mr Pants, I am eager to continue mine


----------



## MrPants (Oct 7, 2021)

Jules said:


> Important question - is it lobster season?


Lol! Not where I'll be going but no matter as there's always a good supply of fresh lobster nearby anywhere in the Maritime Provinces.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 7, 2021)

Welcome and have been enjoying your posts.  Glad you were able to see your mom.  I watch the "Life Below Zero" shows and they sound like some of your life before retirement.  Looking forward to more of your adventures during retirement.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 8, 2021)

Took the car ferry from Saint John New Brunswick to Digby Nova Scotia today. It was going to save me about 4-5 hours of driving plus I thought it would be nice to relax while watching the ocean as we cruised across the Bay of Fundy. 
I hadn't planned on a super windy day though  Took a quick shot of some people at the terminal as they wandered toward the shore when the image of the ferry came into sight:

It was a sunny day but hazy as it was rather humid. Very windy though! Based on the white-caps I could see off in the distance, I knew it would be a rocky ride over to Nova Scotia.

The Ferry transports all different kinds of vehicles from transport trucks, busses, travel trailers and just plain old cars and motorcycles. The whole bottom part of the ship holds the vehicles and there's an upper deck where everyone goes to sit during the trip. The passenger area is very nice actually with comfortable seating and tables. There's a couple of concession areas as well if you want to over pay for some snacks or coffee.


So once we boarded and all got up to the passenger deck the boat left the dock and I knew I had to find a seat fast because once we got out of the harbor, it was gonna be rock 'n roll time with the waves being as big as they would be given the wind.

Sure enough, once we got into open water, the waves were pretty big. Hard to judge the height but they were literally crashing over the bow of the ship and washing across the front windows of the ferry (probably 25-30 feet up from the surface of the ocean?). I was indeed a wild ride over to Nova Scotia but we made it in about 3.5 hours.

 After disembarking the ferry presenting my vaccination papers to the officials in Nova Scotia, I was on the road to Lunenburg, a little over an hour away.

Just as an aside, in the Atlantic Provinces in Canada, you need to be pre-approved for entry into the Province to avoid having to quarantine for 14 days upon entry. It's a simple process that can be done on your computer and once you present your 'approval number' upon entering the Province, you are good to go in minutes. Also vaccine passports are common now in most Canadian Provinces. You must present both copies of your 2 vaccination receipts + photo ID in order to get into pretty much any & all indoor public settings such as restaurants & bars, sporting events, museums as well as almost all other public gathering places. The only exemptions are essential places such as food stores, medical facilities or pharmacies.

I arrived at my destination around 6:30 PM and it was getting dark so I just got my room & went out along the main street and had supper. It was some place called 'The Fish Shack' or something like that. Outdoor seating but still mild enough to wolf down dinner. I had the absolute best scallops I have ever had in my life. They were literally melt in your mouth tender - soooooo nice. I didn't have my phone with me or I would have taken a pic of those tender little mollusks


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 9, 2021)

A note of recognitiuon, I like your journey. May it take you where you want to go.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2021)

Last time I was on a ferry was about 20 years ago, crossing over from Vancouver to Vancouver Island. The Pacific Ocean, I think, is calmer than the Atlantic (but, I could be wrong). Sounds like you had quite a wild ride.

Nothing like fresh scallops! I had them in Maine, along with lobster - good stuff 

Can't wait to hear more of your travels. Drive carefully - watch for moose/deer!


----------



## MrPants (Oct 9, 2021)

As I mentioned yesterday, I arrived in Lunenburg at sunset yesterday so couldn't see much until the morning light today. I drew my curtains this morning to see the Bluenose II moored at the dock directly in front of my hotel's window viewpoint! It's the 2 mast Schooner moored at the city dock. The Bluenose II is a replica of the original famous Bluenose Fishing/Racing schooner built in 1921 in Lunenburg, N.S. which never lost a race and was awarded many fishing awards during it's years in service. The original Bluenose was eventually sold and used as a tramp steamer and was eventually wrecked just off Hatti! A sad end to
a ship that so well revered in Canada that her image was printed on it's currency! (Canadian dime has the bluenose portrayed on one side.).

It was about 9:00 AM and the mist hanging over the surface of the harbour was clearly visible and lends a ghostly atmosphere to the early day!

As I watched, the crew of what I guessed to be about 12-14 people, untied the large blue-hulled sail boat and started maneuvering it out of it's slip using it's motor. The Lunenburg Golf & Country Club grounds are visible in the background.


It was a majestic sight watching this replication of the original Bluenose Sailing schooner preparing to sail the Lunenburg Bay.


After watching the exit of the Bluenose II. I went for some breakfast then wandered the small town for a bit.
Lots of nice shops but I'm not really a collector of stuff so after having a good look around, I hopped in the car and took of for my next stop - Halifax Nova Scotia! On the way, I'm gonna to do little detour to Peggy's Cove, a rather famous Canadian tourist site, not to mention the closest harbour to the Swiss-Air 111 aviation disaster that happened in Sept. 2, 1998!  I'll post up some pics of Peggy's Cove tomorrow after I get set up in Halifax with wifi!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 10, 2021)

Mr.Pants thank you for sharing your travels! I find it so interesting.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 10, 2021)

After having a great breakfast I walked around Lunenburg, looking in many of the local craft shops.

I then set off for Halifax. My next stop for a couple of nights but on the way, I took a small detour to go see Peggy’s Cove. For some reason the lighthouse there is pretty well known internationally. The lighthouse itself was not that impressive at all actually. Just a plain old lighthouse sitting there on the rocks that form the coast in this place. A light fog surrounded the site but seemed to be clearing when I showed up around 1:30 pm. Otherwise, it was a lovely day; sunny, warm and not much wind.

Everything is hard rock along the coastline of Peggy's Cove! It's about 5 miles off this coast that Swissair 111 crashed into the ocean back in Sept. 1998. 229 souls lost that night 

People flooded the rocks around the lighthouse and there’s even a huge parking lot just down from the lighthouse. I left soon after seeing the lighthouse and went down the road just a little to where the real beauty in this tiny community is – the harbour at Peggy’s Cove!

Calm, beautiful and just plain serene is the only description I have for this place on a warm sunny day such as today!

Old Fish Huts now turned into cottages as well as some larger places built and added to the landscape.  

The name of the boat in the foreground will amuse some Canadians and I wonder how many will notice the Toronto Maple Leaf's flag 

I liked this place immensely  In some ways, it was a warmer version of the Arctic landscape I had just left. Perhaps that’s why this place struck a cord with me? So peaceful!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2021)

MrPants said:


> View attachment 188595
> The name of the boat in the foreground will amuse some Canadians and I wonder how many will notice the Toronto Maple Leaf's flag
> 
> I liked this place immensely  In some ways, it was a warmer version of the Arctic landscape I had just left. Perhaps that’s why this place struck a cord with me? So peaceful!


Go Leafs, Go!
I'm so pleased you are enjoying your travels .. thank you for sharing this trip with us


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2021)

MrPants said:


> The lighthouse itself was not that impressive at all actually.


Ok, so it wasn’t just me thinking that way.  We sure do flock there.  Nothing wrong, just not at all that I expected after the hype.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 12, 2021)

After leaving Peggy’s Cove in Nova Scotia, I travelled about an hour or maybe 1.5 hours to Halifax. Took me awhile to get settled in my hotel that I was booked into for the next 2 nights. The hotel is right downtown, just across the street from the harbor so parking space is limited. Turns out all the hotel spaces were already taken when I arrived. I had to par in a lot across the street. No problem but the way the fees for all day or all night parking works, it looked like I was going to have to pay for a couple hours then run back there and pay the overnight amount then get back over there at 8:00 AM and pay my day parking. Way too many trips to the parking lot for my liking!

I mentioned this to the front desk at the hotel and they said; “ Oh, just use the parking lot app!” (Like I just should have know that?) Once I downloaded the app to my phone I was able to pay that way rather than actually show up several times a day – lol. After all that I just wanted to have a meal and perhaps a cold beverage. I did that after looking around the harbor a bit. It was nice out but getting quite cool as I had a bite to eat. I thought I’d just call it an early night and explore the next day. I had all day to have a look around the waterfront area which I expected to be interesting and bustling with people.

After waking up next morning I decided to just have a coffee and set out to explore. I would get something to eat somewhere along the waterfront trail. What I found as I spent some time along the waterfront was that almost noting was open and much of the food places there were just little shacks that I suppose open when masses of tourists are there? I finally found a small coffee shop just up from the waterfront area, got another coffee to take with me on my travels. I finally found a place that was open but they were serving more of a lunch type menu so I sat down & had something to eat. It was cold though as the seating area outside was in the shade and there was a good breeze blowing in off the water.

After eating I set off to find the Marine Museum I had read about on some Halifax Tourist site. Figured I would kill some time since the boardwalk along the waterfront left me unimpressed with anything to do other than jog or walk your dog.

Once inside and walking around, I was happy with my choice. It was an interesting place for sure with many models of ships down through the ages and stories of shipwrecks that had impacted Canada's eastern seaboard. Of course, there was a large area dedicated to the Titanic, which sunk off the coasts of Newfoundland & Nova Scotia back in April 1912. 

I didn't know before now that after the initial search for survivors, the living survivors were taken to New York - the original destination, but the dead were taken to Halifax for eventual burial. There were so many bodies found initially that they ran out of body bags and had to bury many at sea. There are several cemeteries around Halifax where people from the Titanic are buried. Even in recent times they are still putting names to the dead through modern technology!


They just discovered the identity of the 'unnamed child' buried in Fairview Lawn Cemetery. The addition shown in the pic above shows the addiction of his name.

In addition to the ships there was a large display area detailing the great Halifax explosion that happened in early December 1917 and devastated the entire Halifax waterfront area and everything for miles around. I was amazed at the force of that explosion (2 ships colliding in the harbor with one of them filled with bombs and other explosives). It was amazing to me how twisted chunks of the ship’s hull were found miles away from the blast site. The the force it would take to twist a 2 inch thick piece of steel is impossible for me to imagine when I see the actual piece of metal 

It never dawned on me until I was off to supper that evening that I hadn’t taken any photos of Halifax – that’s how unimpressed I was but, oh well, a new experience all in all so I was good with that! Will try to include more pics next time!

Tomorrow, off to Cape Breton to drive the famous Cabot Trail! Hope the weather is good cuz it’s all about the scenery on that drive from what I understand.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2021)

MrPants said:


> After leaving Peggy’s Cove in Nova Scotia, I travelled about an hour or maybe 1.5 hours to Halifax. Took me awhile to get settled in my hotel that I was booked into for the next 2 nights. The hotel is right downtown, just across the street from the harbor so parking space is limited. Turns out all the hotel spaces were already taken when I arrived. I had to par in a lot across the street. No problem but the way the fees for all day or all night parking works, it looked like I was going to have to pay for a couple hours then run back there and pay the overnight amount then get back over there at 8:00 AM and pay my day parking. Way too many trips to the parking lot for my liking!
> 
> I mentioned this to the front desk at the hotel and they said; “ Oh, just use the parking lot app!” (Like I just should have know that?) Once I downloaded the app to my phone I was able to pay that way rather than actually show up several times a day – lol. After all that I just wanted to have a meal and perhaps a cold beverage. I did that after looking around the harbor a bit. It was nice out but getting quite cool as I had a bite to eat. I thought I’d just call it an early night and explore the next day. I had all day to have a look around the waterfront area which I expected to be interesting and bustling with people.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Pants!
I really enjoyed your descriptions.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 14, 2021)

Took off from Halifax about 8:30 AM and stopped just up the road from the hotel for a much needed (and appreciated) coffee! I hit the freeway as I had to make time today. Long journey to my overnight stop at the Keltic Lodge in a place called Igonish, Cape Breton Island.

For those of you who aren’t familiar with Nova Scotia or Cape Breton Island and the Cabot Trail for that matter ..... here’s the deal: Nova Scotia is a Province in Canada (similar to a State in the US). Cape Breton is a large island which is part of Nova Scotia and separated only by a thin ribbon of water. The Cabot Trail is a roadway that begins roughly half way up Cape Breton and circles the coast of northern Cape Breton where the ‘highlands’ are. The highlands being large hills accented by steep, rock cliffs falling off into the ocean. The Cabot Trail is a road that winds it’s way along the entire length of this coastal area. Much of the view is pretty spectacular when the weather is good. This issue is, because of the exposure to the cool waters, the weather here is extremely changeable.

Here’s an image of what I’m talking about. The Trail is highlighted in yellow although, I did end up taking a detour at the norther most point and went to 'Meat Cove', lol. Not worth the drive to go there IMO.:


Here's an idea of the actual roadway that traverses the coast:


Now to get to Cape Breton Island, you only have to drive across the man made causeway that’s located at Port Hawkesbury.

Once across the causeway, it’s onward to Baddeck – the beginning of the Cabot Trail. From Baddeck, it’s maybe 1.5 or 2 hours to my overnight stop at the Keltic Lodge. I stopped in Baddeck to stretch my legs and ran across this wrought iron Pirate with a crow sitting on his arm  Not sure why he didn't have a parrot?

Made it to the lodge around 4:30; got my room settled then went over to the building that housed 2 restaurants. I settled in one and had a cold beer to celebrate my arrival then ordered dinner. What else would I have but a lobster roll of course!


After a good night's sleep, it's onward to drive the rest of the Cabot Trail tomorrow. Hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Took off from Halifax about 8:30 AM and stopped just up the road from the hotel for a much needed (and appreciated) coffee! I hit the freeway as I had to make time today. Long journey to my overnight stop at the Keltic Lodge in a place called Igonish, Cape Breton Island.
> 
> For those of you who aren’t familiar with Nova Scotia or Cape Breton Island and the Cabot Trail for that matter ..... here’s the deal: Nova Scotia is a Province in Canada (similar to a State in the US). Cape Breton is a large island which is part of Nova Scotia and separated only by a thin ribbon of water. The Cabot Trail is a roadway that begins roughly half way up Cape Breton and circles the coast of northern Cape Breton where the ‘highlands’ are. The highlands being large hills accented by steep, rock cliffs falling off into the ocean. The Cabot Trail is a road that winds it’s way along the entire length of this coastal area. Much of the view is pretty spectacular when the weather is good. This issue is, because of the exposure to the cool waters, the weather here is extremely changeable.
> 
> ...


I'll bet that drive is beautiful!
Thanks again for an interesting trip.


----------



## Shero (Oct 14, 2021)

Enjoying your travel blog Mr Pants  and so love the picture of the Blue Nose sailing schooner replica! Bon voyage!


----------



## MrPants (Oct 14, 2021)

Shero said:


> Enjoying your travel blog Mr Pants  and so love the picture of the Blue Nose sailing schooner replica! Bon voyage!


Yes! It was particularly majestic with the early morning mist hanging over the harbor 
Merci!


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 14, 2021)

I had to go back to the start of this thread to read about your life in the north, far too cold for me. So now you are in Canada, your trip brings back so many memories, Quebec City I remember being stranded on the Plains of Abraham because the heavens had opened and it was more advantageous to stay put. We visited Lunenburg in 2017, whilst there we took a trip to the Fortress of Louisbourg which is one of the historic sites in Nova Scotia. And now you are in Ingonish, more wonderful memories maybe because my late husband has family there. Enjoy your drive tomorrow on the Cabot Trail the colours must be breath taking at this time of year. I never made it in the fall. This time of year I miss the fall colours in Ontario.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 14, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I had to go back to the start of this thread to read about your life in the north, far too cold for me. So now you are in Canada, your trip brings back so many memories, Quebec City I remember being stranded on the Plains of Abraham because the heavens had opened and it was more advantageous to stay put. We visited Lunenburg in 2017, whilst there we took a trip to the Fortress of Louisbourg which is one of the historic sites in Nova Scotia. And now you are in Ingonish, more wonderful memories maybe because my late husband has family there. Enjoy your drive tomorrow on the Cabot Trail the colours must be breath taking at this time of year. I never made it in the fall. This time of year I miss the fall colours in Ontario.


Unfortunately, it's been unseasonably warm these past couple of weeks here and not much is happening yet in terms of the changing of colour of the leaves yet. Some small trees are turning but it's still a long way off from real change. Very unusual for this time of year! It's fortunate in a way though. I can wear a T-shirt and roll the window down and feel very comfortable!


----------



## Jules (Oct 14, 2021)

We spent some time touring around the east coast a few years ago.  Next time we have to include Newfoundland.  Have you been?


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 15, 2021)

Far more pleasant to experience those conditions while touring than rain. But don't stay too long or you might find snow conditions, I would not like it there in the winter. We took the overnight ferry between NS and NFLD another province to explore. We loved it there, the people are very welcoming, fresh seafood, the best cod that I have ever tasted. Enjoy the rest of your tour wherever you roam.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 16, 2021)

Jules said:


> We spent some time touring around the east coast a few years ago.  Next time we have to include Newfoundland.  Have you been?


No I have not. Often thought of going because it's got some beautiful sites and as @RobinWren stated, the people there are very welcoming, as they are most anywhere down east. Gros Moren Nat. Park would be well worth seeing but you need a week pretty much to do Nfld. It's a big place plus the ferry rides over and back.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 19, 2021)

I got lazy and didn't finish reporting the rest of my East Coast Canadian travels - lol.
I did do the rest of the Cabot Trail drive but the weather wasn't ideal - not terrible but off & on overcast and a little windy. The fall color change hadn't really happened yet as even the night time temps were still well above freezing. would have been nicer to see those trees all different colors!

I left from my overnight stay at 'The Kelitc Lodge' in Igonish, Cape Breton Island. Man, that place was super expensive even though it was an off season rate. They have a 18 hole golf course that overlooks the cliffs and ocean so I suppose in summer months, golfers are flocking to the place at probably 1.5 times the rates I was paying! Where do people get that kind of $$??

After I woke up and got showered & dressed, I went out onto the private patio I had on the ground floor to check the weather. It looked promising as I could see sun shining on the beach in the distance:


That quickly faded as I had some breakfast then prepared to leave. I stopped on the road out to capture the majestic yet rather desolate scene. Darker clouds moving in, trees, ocean and lots & lots of rock!


I headed out and detoured a little to go see Neil's Harbour, on a suggestion from a local I was talking to at the Keltic lodge. Turns out it was not much more than a fishing harbour and a lighthouse but the short drive off the trail was worth it. I met some locals who were eager to talk!


The Seagulls were all lining up to get their turn at discarded fish innards 


I'll finish up in another thread as I'm out of photo capacity in this one ....... to be continued


----------



## MrPants (Oct 19, 2021)

As is typical for Cape Breton, the weather was ever changing all day long. From cloud to part sun and back again. It could have been worse though so I'm not gonna complain.
I took another detour off the mail Trail to head to the northern most point of Cape Breton at a place called Meat Cove.
This drive off the main road was longer and turned out to be unimpressive. Just lots of trees and a not so well maintained road lol (oh my car's poor shocks ). Arriving at last at Meat Cove, the scene that greeted me was .... well, unimpressive  Guess what I saw?

Yeah ... more rocks, ocean and a fairly deserted harbour 

I didn't stick around long after speaking with a local guy who told me how great the weather was as they normally only get 1 week of BBQ weather each year; apparently in early August?

The weather did improve though as I headed down the backside of the Cabot Trail. It was looking better as I headed along the northwest part of the trail back toward my next overnight stop in Port Hawkesbury.

It's my understanding that this part of the Cabot Trail is the most scenic. Unfortunately, the position of the sun was in front of me and I'm just using my cell phone camera so images are washed out. It really is breathtaking in person as the road winds around the hills just up from the ocean. A lovely drive actually!


After arriving at Port Hawkesbury for the night, I headed across the street to a bar and grill to have a bite to eat. I wasn't in the mood for anything fancy and saw an item on the menu that seemed intriguing. It was labelled as 'Just A Cheeseburger" so, I order that lol. As advertised, it was 'just a cheeseburger'. There was no tomato, lettuce. onion on it .... nothing! Not even any condiments 
Oh well. I was warned! It was actually a pretty good cheeseburger and I did have a piece of pie for desert so that worked for me.

Next morning, it was off to Prince Edward Island to have a short visit with an old friend of mine.
Hadn't seen her in probably 20 years so I was looking forward to that


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2021)

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 22, 2021)

I've been remis in finishing this travel journal  I think I'm a week behind actual timing and that's just because I lost interest I suppose once my travels were over.

Anyway, I did awake the next morning and set off for Prince Edward Island to visit a good friend of mine who I hadn't seen in probably 15 years or so. I was a friend of her husband many, many years ago and got to know her after they were married. He ended up a belligerent drunk who ruined his live and killed off all his relationships. His wife & I somehow kept in touch over the years. She's remarried now to a guy who treats her right and for that, I'm happy because she endured a lot over the years.

On my way there, I was driving along the north coast of Nova Scotia, headed for the New Brunswick border then the confederation bridge to PEI and I remembered someone had told me about a town I was about to pass by called Pictou. Now, I would pronounce that 'Pic-to' but, I was advised that the locals call their town 'Pic-toe'; OK - lol! Anyway, I was a little hungry and maybe even ready for a cool one as the weather was beautiful. Fairly sunny and still unusually warm for the time of year.

I found my way into town and made my way to the coast, which is where the action usually is in these places. Sure enough, it was a beautiful little coastal village  


There was this odd sailing ship that seemed to be under construction. I found a plaque that told me the story about that ship. It was a reconstruction effort that the town had undertaken to rebuild the 'Hector".
(Hopefully, you can read this explanation).

As I mentioned earlier, I was hungry and wetting my whistle was not out of the question either. I think I found my spot, right there at the waterfront 

After satisfying my hunger and thirst, I rolled on to P.E.I. My final stop before heading back to visit my mother again then heading off to my friend's place in Ontario, which is where I will be staying for the short term at least.
Anyone who's been to Prince Edward Island will recognize the red dirt right away. For some reason it always feels like you're 'coming home' and the people there only serve to reinforce that notion. Such a beautiful place and such beautiful people


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2021)

did the journey stall out?


----------



## Jules (Dec 9, 2021)

@MrPants   You were talking about heading off to warmer climes.  Have you left?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> @MrPants   You were talking about heading off to warmer climes.  Have you left?


i'm gonna email him later.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 10, 2021)

Glad your here Mr. Pants.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2021)

After speaking with him via email...he is in Argentina right now.


----------



## Jules (Dec 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> After speaking with him via email...he is in Argentina right now.


Thanks for letting us know.  He’s obviously adventurous.  Say hi from me when you‘re next communicating.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 12, 2021)

Just saw these beautiful photos, although I've never been to PEI was reminded of the pink rocks I found in NFLD. Cape Breton has been washed out in places so those pics might look a bit different now. Look forward to hearing about your journey.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 13, 2022)

Greetings from Buzios, Brazil.


Just arrived here the other day after spending time in Argentina and working my way up the east coast of Uruguay then into Brazil. Weather is amazing with daily temps at 25-26 C (70's in F temp). Not humid and no rain as of yet. Managed to find a room above a bar/kitchen place here right on the beach. Think I'll stay awhile and explore.

Will post up some pics of my travels a little later. I gotta say; it's a nice change from winter


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)

Oh, it's good to hear from you, MrPants.   And I'm happy to hear of your wonderful adventures.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jules (Jan 13, 2022)

Great to see you here again, @MrPants  Believe me, I’m envious of your weather.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 13, 2022)

Jules said:


> Great to see you here again, @MrPants  Believe me, I’m envious of your weather.


Rightfully so! I had enough of the cold working in the Arctic for decades. 
Time for some warmth


----------



## terry123 (Jan 14, 2022)

Love the picture.  Sounds good to me. Lucky you to have a room on the beach!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2022)

MrPants said:


> a room above a bar/kitchen place here right on the beach.


Sounds very interesting; would love to see photos. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 15, 2022)

I wanted to post up some pics from when I first arrived in Buenos Aires; Argentina. I found a room for rent in the La Boca barrio of Buenos Aris. La Boca was originally populated by Italians from the Genoa area of Italy. It's said they used scrap corrugated metal from the shipyards to build their houses and businesses. They painted them in bright colors to 'liven the place up'!

There's a street; an alleyway really, that is in that neighborhood and this is where most of the tourists go. It's a small area that is full of outdoor cafes and tango dancing in the street. It's called Caminito ( little path in Spanish). I loved to go there mid-day and stay for a few hours drinking coffee and people watching. The buildings are so bright and cheerful. I found that rejuvenating being away from all the Covid worries and a cheerful visual to boot!

I got a pizza for dinner one night. The Pizza baker was outside greeting people when I arrived!
They have many figures all over the area who appear to be made out of paper-mache. It's pretty unusual lol.


I passed this shop almost daily and always recognized the cats that appeared to have on 3-D glasses yet I could never quite figure out what time it was by looking at the clock 



I never quite really understood the passion for the Tango dancing there. It was a huge deal for the tourists. It was pretty fun to watch. I don't normally buy much stuff because I have limited storage capacity when I travel but I just had to have this one cloth wall hanging that I saw one day. It folds quite nicely too


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 15, 2022)

I love Buenos Aires.  Have been there several times.  Best of Europe and South America combined.  We saw a Gaucho show there that was really entertaining.  I'm sure you are enjoying good Argentine beef.  Enjoy!


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 15, 2022)

I admit I haven't been south of Mexico's Chichen Itza and Uxmal (both awesome), but I find it hard to believe that anywhere can beat Rome, Venice, and Athens. Admittedly I was there before the flood of tourists and, uh, immigrants -- the days when you could stroll about wherever you wished and stand almost alone in the Sistine Chapel staring up at a ceiling painted by the hand of Michelangelo. Raised a Presbyterian I was literally blessed by the Pope one Easter in Saint Peters Square. (-8  Athens' Acropolis -- unmatched and awe inspiring! Spain has its attractions too. Hard to find something more spine chilling than standing in the Cathedral of Seville confronting the sepulcher of Columbus borne on the shoulders of four Spanish kings and queens.

That said, I understand that being a tourist in Europe these days can be a pretty trying experience.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 16, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I admit I haven't been south of Mexico's Chichen Itza and Uxmal (both awesome), but I find it hard to believe that anywhere can beat Rome, Venice, and Athens. Admittedly I was there before the flood of tourists and, uh, immigrants -- the days when you could stroll about wherever you wished and stand almost alone in the Sistine Chapel staring up at a ceiling painted by the hand of Michelangelo. Raised a Presbyterian I was literally blessed by the Pope one Easter in Saint Peters Square. (-8  Athens' Acropolis -- unmatched and awe inspiring! Spain has its attractions too. Hard to find something more spine chilling than standing in the Cathedral of Seville confronting the sepulcher of Columbus borne on the shoulders of four Spanish kings and queens.
> 
> That said, I understand that being a tourist in Europe these days can be a pretty trying experience.


You are right.  We have been to Rome, Venice and Athens.  We were in Rome and Venice pre-Covid and they were amazing.  Both were ridiculously crowded, but we still loved it.  We haven't been back since Covid started, but we can't wait to go back. 

We were in Athens last September, and the locals were so happy to have tourists there that we felt really special.  Even the staff at the Athens Hilton was over the top.  Every time we go we visit the Acropolis and Acropolis Museum (the glass floors give me Vertigo).  Also, always happy to visit the Plaka for great shopping and meals!

As for Spain, we've been to Barcelona several times.  We stayed in the Gothic Quarter and loved being able to find a restaurant any time during the evening.  We hopped on the bus to see all the attractions.  The train to Monserrat is a must.


----------



## Shero (Jan 16, 2022)

Loved both Argentina and Brazil and one of our most exciting memories was the Iguazu Falls from the Brazilian side.

Hope you make the trip out there Mr Pants!

Continue to enjoy the magic of South America!
.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> You are right.  We have been to Rome, Venice and Athens.  We were in Rome and Venice pre-Covid and they were amazing.  Both were ridiculously crowded, but we still loved it.  We haven't been back since Covid started, but we can't wait to go back.
> 
> We were in Athens last September, and the locals were so happy to have tourists there that we felt really special.  Even the staff at the Athens Hilton was over the top.  Every time we go we visit the Acropolis and Acropolis Museum (the glass floors give me Vertigo).  Also, always happy to visit the Plaka for great shopping and meals!
> 
> As for Spain, we've been to Barcelona several times.  We stayed in the Gothic Quarter and loved being able to find a restaurant any time during the evening.  We hopped on the bus to see all the attractions.  The train to Monserrat is a must.


I lived in Spain for two years courtesy of the US Navy. For me, and I think from the tourist perspective, the best of Spain is south of Madrid. Toledo, Cordoba, Malaga, Granada, Seville -- the heart of the Muslim occupation of the Iberian peninsula. The bell tower of the cathedral of Seville was originally the minaret of the mosque of Seville. An interior ramp goes to the top -- ramp instead of stairs so the caliph could ride his horse to the top. All the way south is Gibralter, definitely worth a visit, and from Algeciras you can take a car ferry to Morocco. More great sight seeing in a Muslim country with a history of good relations with the West. I have some great stories about Morocco that I won't bore you with.

BTW -- An interesting thing I learned in Spain. The Spanish, who revere Columbus much more than some of us do, believe he was Jewish. After the Muslims were ejected from Spain, the Church also ejected the Jews, many of whom found their way to Italy, where Columbus was born.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 16, 2022)

Welcome Mr. Pants!  You have landed on a very good site.  I know this from experience.  I have been here for a couple of years or so and I'm still here.  I express some politically incorrect views and I seldom get attacked.  That's just me.  I like to tell it just the way I see it.  Never seriously smoked but congratulations on stopping.  My brother likes to remind me that all the smokers that we went to school with died in their 50s.  I'm not saying this is some rule but that's what he says.  I don't like to see smoking in the movies.  That Humphrey Bogart smoked all the time.  Of course, he died from cancer.  Not very sexy, really when you think about it.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 16, 2022)

Another great spot I was fortunate enough to have had a look around was Recoleta Cemetery. It's a well known tourist attraction in Buenos Aries, although I had not even been aware of it until I stumbled across it on a website I was looking at once I arrived in the city.

On entering, it's immediately noticeable that the tombs are mostly all great monuments to the dead they house. Expensive and exceptional architecture combined with painstakingly detailed artistry. The carvings of stone, marble and metal are mindboggling to me. How long did it take to create these tombs and how much was the cost - must have been incredible!


Row upon row of narrow pathways between tombs of all sorts. Some more elaborate than others and many containing many multiple souls.

Even within some of the tombs, the vaults created from solid marble have exquisite carvings such as One I viewed through the open door of the tomb.


In recent years though, some families that used to have great wealth have fallen on harder times now and can no longer pay the substantial annual upkeep fees and thusly, their family tombs have fallen into great disrepair. You can see it in this photo below; tomb door ajar, walls of the tomb disintegrating and coffins seemingly in some disarray with years of dust build up on them. 

Sad to see mixed in with the other exquisite and ornate tombs!

There are many interesting stories of some of the souls resting in this place - facinating stuff actually.
https://writesofpassage.me/2018/09/08/tales-from-the-graveyard-buenos-aires-recoleta-cemetery/


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 16, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Another great spot I was fortunate enough to have had a look around was Recoleta Cemetery. It's a well known tourist attraction in Buenos Aries, although I had not even been aware of it until I stumbled across it on a website I was looking at once I arrived in the city.
> View attachment 203987
> On entering, it's immediately noticeable that the tombs are mostly all great monuments to the dead they house. Expensive and exceptional architecture combined with painstakingly detailed artistry. The carvings of stone, marble and metal are mindboggling to me. How long did it take to create these tombs and how much was the cost - must have been incredible!
> View attachment 203990
> ...


Is this the cemetery where Ava Perron is buried?


----------



## MrPants (Jan 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Is this the cemetery where Ava Perron is buried?


Yes it is although it took a long time to finally get her there as the story goes. If you open the link I provided in my original post, I believe it mentions her tomb and shows a pic of it. If you ever go back to Buenos Aries, it's a must see. It's huge though. Get a guided tour cuz they know all the who's who and where they are located. I wasn't so lucky when I went as the place was officially closed, due to Covid. (I slipped a landscaper a few bucks & was in no problem but had to find my own way around). 

The cemetery is located in the Recoleta neighborhood and close to the National Museum of Fine Arts.


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Welcome Mr. Pants! You have landed on a very good site.


@Packerjohn.  Mr Pants joined us over a year ago.  He lived in parts of Canada very few of us have seen - Tuktoyaktuk, etc. He’s experiencing the world in warmer climes.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 16, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Yes it is although it took a long time to finally get her there as the story goes. If you open the link I provided in my original post, I believe it mentions her tomb and shows a pic of it. If you ever go back to Buenos Aries, it's a must see. It's huge though. Get a guided tour cuz they know all the who's who and where they are located. I wasn't so lucky when I went as the place was officially closed, due to Covid. (I slipped a landscaper a few bucks & was in no problem but had to find my own way around).
> 
> The cemetery is located in the Recoleta neighborhood and close to the National Museum of Fine Arts.


We actually did visit it.  It was raining that day, but we really enjoyed it.  It was back in 2001, so my memories are a bit fuzzy.  I do remember amazing tombs and lots of cats!


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Welcome Mr. Pants!  You have landed on a very good site.  I know this from experience.  I have been here for a couple of years or so and I'm still here.  I express some politically incorrect views and I seldom get attacked.  That's just me.  I like to tell it just the way I see it.  Never seriously smoked but congratulations on stopping.  My brother likes to remind me that all the smokers that we went to school with died in their 50s.  I'm not saying this is some rule but that's what he says.  I don't like to see smoking in the movies.  That Humphrey Bogart smoked all the time.  Of course, he died from cancer.  Not very sexy, really when you think about it.


Smoking killed my mother -- in her 50s. Nicotine is as addictive as heroine. The manufacture and sale of cigarettes (or any nicotine dispensing product) in the United States should be illegal -- highly illegal.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 18, 2022)

My current, temporary, home. It's actually a story above what you can see here but as you can tell, I don't have far to go for either a quick dip in the ocean or a cool beverage   

Very narrow strip of beach where I am right now which is unusual in comparison with most other Brazilian beaches I've seen so far. Where I'm staying you can see in the distance where there's red chairs on the beach. The water comes almost to the buildings in places. It's a bay so I guess it doesn't get that rough?


----------



## MrPants (Jan 24, 2022)

Went for a hike today up one of the hills just outside of town. Once I got to the top, I found another beach that I hadn't seen before. Mind you, there's beaches all up and down the coast of Brazil from what I can tell. Big, small they got 'em all! This one was a small one compared to what I normally see here but it certainly have a real slope to it at one end!

As I hiked down another trail through the brush I came across the weirdest thing. A bar of sorts in the middle of nowhere! There were a mix of locals and a couple of tourists there taking a rest and having refreshments so I could not resist!

I went in and got an ice cold beer! They're only about $0.50 a piece here and they are always ice cold. Surprising in that it's so hot all the time but they have it down to an art here no matter where you are. Everyone was speaking Portuguese except for the 2 tourists I saw. At one point I shouted out, 'Hello Canada' with camera in hand to see what reaction I would get. It was a great one! People here are so friendly and easy going.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 25, 2022)

Thank you  for this  thread,, very interesting.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 7, 2022)

I have moved along the coast to Ilhabela, 



which is an island only a short way from the mainland and is popular with people from Sau Palo during vacation times. It's a beautiful place with lots of cafes and other eateries to be found across from the boardwalk that meanders along the coast in town.

And, of course lots of beaches, as is the case with pretty much any place along the coast of Brazil. You can find both the more easily accessible and busier beaches like this one;

Or some absolutely stunning spots that are virtually deserted on the far side of the island.


Every morning I like to wander down to the boardwalk, grab a coffee and watch the paddlers working out in the channel that separates the island from the mainland. It's normally pretty calm and a perfect spot of that sort of activity.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2022)

Enjoying your photos; thanks for sharing.  Beautiful.


----------



## Jules (Feb 7, 2022)

Probably most people speak some English, how is your Portugese?  Did you know any before heading here?


----------



## MrPants (Feb 7, 2022)

Jules said:


> Probably most people speak some English, how is your Portugese?  Did you know any before heading here?


I have yet to meet anyone, other than tourists, that speaks English and unfortunately my Portuguese is really poor .... but improving little by little. There's a lot of hand gestures and pointing to things going on when I have to converse 

I always found Spanish pretty easy but this Portuguese lingo just seems to baffle me most of the time  The cheap beer makes up for a lot  (and it's really very good too )

One of the popular beer brands here Skol:
 
5,00 is 5 reais (Brazil dollar is called real pronounced re-al. Plural is reais (re-ace) )
5 reais would be $1.25 Canadian so about $0.62 a beer and they are always ice-cold!!!


----------



## Jules (Feb 7, 2022)

Just checked the weather there (I love the Weathernetwork) and a nice cold, inexpensive beer would be perfect.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks  for the sunny ,beach pictures.
They help a lot to give me hope in here snow  covered northwest PA.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 8, 2022)

What a beautiful place for your morning coffee!


----------



## MrPants (Feb 28, 2022)

Haven't updated my travels through Brazil recently so thought I'd bring things a little more up to date.

I spend only a day and a half in Rio de Janeiro but since it's probably the city that most everyone has heard of and is at least a little familiar with, I thought it was worth a few pics. 
The problem is that the day I was out and about in Rio, the weather was really crappy. High cloud, low cloud, mist, drizzle - Yuk! The pics are pretty poor quality and dreary looking just because of the weather. Wish it would have been a brighter day but ........................

I wanted to get a bird's eye view of Rio so I went to Sugarloaf mountain and took the cable car up the 1,200 and some odd feet to the top.

Sugarloaf is quite an impressive chunk of rock and the cable car ride to the top is, well, exciting as the car is pretty much glass all around so one feels unprotected when looking down at the unfolding vista that is Rio de Janeiro.

View of Rio from the top of Sugarloaf. You can see the city is a mass of buildings filling the spaces between the multitude of large hills that make up the geography of the area. Sorry, the view is misty this day. It would be stunning on a clear day when the colors were vibrant.


Once down off the mountain, I was fairly close to one of Rio's oldest favelas in midtown. It was so large I couldn't get even half of it in one shot. Shack built upon shack up along the side of a hill. The streets in the favela are really narrow and entryways into the houses are right there where the roadway is. Not sure how people safely exit their living quarters without getting hit by a scooter or motorbike, which seem to be the only mode of transport within the favela.


Of course no trip to Rio would be complete without a walk along the world famous Copacabana Beach! As I mentioned earlier, the weather was dull and dreary the day I was out around town so there were not so many sunbathers on the beach this day. I was amazed at the sheer size of this beach. It runs for as far as the eye can see, with downtown Rio as a backdrop.

It's all sand with little to no rocks the whole way along the beach. The sand is pretty fine so you sink into it a bit as you walk. It's a bit of a struggle getting across the softer sand, down to where it's more firm by the waterline. 
In this pic you can use the couple of people show as a scale to judge the distance from the water to where the road is. The road is all the way back to where you can see the buildings. It takes a good 10-12 minutes to make the trek from the roadway to the waters edge through the soft sand of the beach.

I would have loved to stay in Rio longer and spend at least one sunny, warm day at Copacabana beach if just to people watch alone. That would make for an entertaining day I think. Maybe next time as I had to move north to my next planned destination.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2022)

No photo of The Christ the Redeemer statue?


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 28, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Haven't updated my travels through Brazil recently so thought I'd bring things a little more up to date.
> 
> I spend only a day and a half in Rio de Janeiro but since it's probably the city that most everyone has heard of and is at least a little familiar with, I thought it was worth a few pics.
> The problem is that the day I was out and about in Rio, the weather was really crappy. High cloud, low cloud, mist, drizzle - Yuk! The pics are pretty poor quality and dreary looking just because of the weather. Wish it would have been a brighter day but ........................
> ...


Amazing pics!  We were in Rio in 2001 and took the cable car as well.  My partner and I were traveling with a lady friend of ours.  We are both deathly afraid of heights and were screaming like little girls.  Our friend was perfectly fine.  But the view was certainly worth it and a Caipirinha made us forget all of it.   

Glad you are continuing to enjoy yourself.
​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

@MrPants , did you see any Carnival Parades?


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2022)

Interesting to see different perspectives than the usual pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 1, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> No photo of The Christ the Redeemer statue?


Hey Pam; I didn't include that one, even though it's the most well know attraction around Rio. It is a long way away from the area of Rio I was in so I could only get to either Sugarloaf or Christ the Redeemer and chose Sugarloaf because it was closer to other things I wanted to see. I was pretty disappointed I wasn't able to get up to see it but the weather was so poor, I didn't want to spend the $$ to get there and just be in the clouds and not able to see the city below it.

I did manage to get a pic of it. Terrible photo though as it was really far away and literally in the clouds that day it was so overcast lol.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @MrPants , did you see any Carnival Parades?


No I didn't as Carnival isn't until late April this year; runs for a week or so with the big parade and shows around April 30th. They sure do like to party a lot there no matter what the occasion though. This pic a little bar on the second floor of a building in town somewhere. Middle of the day, on a weekday and everybody's there enjoying themselves lol.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 1, 2022)

Enjoying your pictures & travels.
Will you settle somewhere when you are  done traveling?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)

MrPants said:


> No I didn't as Carnival isn't until late April this year; runs for a week or so with the big parade and shows around April 30th. They sure do like to party a lot there no matter what the occasion though. This pic a little bar on the second floor of a building in town somewhere. Middle of the day, on a weekday and everybody's there enjoying themselves lol.
> View attachment 211001


Oh, I looked it up, Carnival _was_ set to take place from February 25th to March 5th, 2022 as I thought, but it was cancelled, due to Covid. 

They did re-schedule to April as you say.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes, it's normally Feb-Mar. but later this year. I may see if I can get back there providing I'm still in Brazil. Carnival would be great to experience!


----------



## MrPants (Mar 16, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Enjoying your pictures & travels.
> Will you settle somewhere when you are  done traveling?


Glad you are enjoying my travel reports  I go back to Canada every 6 months at most to keep my Canadian Health care active as well as my Canada Pension Plan payments from the government now that I'm eligible. I'll stay there for the summer months then migrate somewhere warmer come Sept or Oct., assuming I'm still able health wise. So far, so good!

I have a friend back in Canada who is alone and has a good size house so he's happy to have company at least on a temporary basis and I pay him rent and chip in for groceries etc. It works for both of us. I'll be heading back there in a month or so.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)

Good hearing from you.  Continue to enjoy yourself.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 16, 2022)

Had a fun adventure the other day with some people I met at dinner one night. We all went out to the Cumbuco area just outside of Fortaleza to go ride the sand dunes in rented Dune Buggies!

The sand area is huge and runs for miles and miles just up from the beach that is also massive. There's a number of small oasis spots along the way down by the water. Sparsely populated with what appeared to be a mix of local homes as well as some tourist homes.

We stopped at an interesting make shift watering hole in the middle of nowhere. Looked like there used to be some sort of activity going on there which was abandoned at some point,

There was a small lake there where the sand dunes ended and what looked like a large savanna area on the other side of the lake. It appeared to be quite flat & fertile without jungle yet did not appear to be farmed unless there were cattle there perhaps?

After a super fun yet strenuous day of bouncing around in the sand, we ended up back on the beach near the shoreline and made a straight run along the pathways that was just up from the beach. Had some pretty sore muscles for a day or so after that adventure but it sure was a lot of fun


----------



## RFW (Mar 16, 2022)

Now I'm jealous. Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## MrPants (Apr 2, 2022)

Made my way up to Belem (Brazil) which it at the mouth of the Amazon river. I can book a ferry ride up river to any number of destinations from here but first I spent a couple of days wandering around the town just to see what was there. I'd heard many negative things about this place but you can't always believe what you hear from complete strangers so I always like to check things out for myself.

Turns out, the reports were largely true! First place I've been in Brazil that I've never liked at all. The weather only added to my dislike for this place as it was heavily overcast, hot and very humid. These weather conditions added a sense of gloom to the visual dirtiness and decay evident everywhere around the town.


I made my way to what seemed to be the central area of town which was also where the local fishermen docked their boats, some literally running them up on the muddy shoreline until the tide was able to float them off again I suppose. The whole area stank of rotting fish guts that were disposed of in the shallow waters along the muddy shoreline. The only creatures that seemed happy to be there were the dozens upon dozens of black vultures, looking for a quick snack.


Just on the other side of this docking area was a line of buildings that displayed the black stains which seemed to cover all the cement buildings in this town. This is where the vultures either sat perched atop the buildings or circling in the dark sky above eyeing the harbor below in case another fishing boat was to pull up with it's catch for the day.


Had to get out of that area just due to the stench and besides, it was mid-day and I wanted to explore a little more before heading back out of town to where I was staying for the night. The next place of interest I found was an open marketplace, which was bustling with people shopping and eating lunch. I poked around a little but didn't see much of interest and wasn't particularly hungry, due to my earlier experience. This place is by no means filled with people who are well off and in fact there was a lot of abject poverty evident everywhere in this town. Some at the market looking for lunch weren't exactly ordering from a menu 


To completely cement my decision to begin an immediate meatless diet was a local butcher stall I happened across. This place certainly wouldn't pass inspection anywhere else that I can think of. I could not see any refrigeration unit, running water or other sanitization products and the butcher, who seemed to have pretty good butchering skills, was cutting pork, chicken and god knows what else on the same counter without wiping it down between products 



He was putting on quite a show for his customers as he carved up whatever carcasses he had on hand and explaining things as he went along. His loyal clientele all seemed very happy with the whole process - me; not so much so I just moved along. No sale as far as I was concerned .
After that it was back to my hotel outside of town. Just had a salad that night for dinner? After a good night's sleep it was off to the ferry docks in the morning to book a trip up river. I knew things would improve once I got up river a way because I've been there before and there's some interesting places and sights along the way.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm thankful you're still alive!

*Do not travel to Brazil due to COVID-19. Exercise increased caution in Brazil due to crime. Some areas have increased risk. Read the entire Travel Advisory.
https://travel.state.gov/content/tr.../traveladvisories/brazil-travel-advisory.html*


Thanks for describing your latest. Please be careful.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 2, 2022)

As long as you're not wearing a diamond neckless or a Rolex, you're pretty safe here from anything I have ever experienced. The Government sites almost always over play actual on the ground scenarios. They have to. Some people don't have any street-smarts.

As far as the Covid situation here; it is bad but when I am around people, it's normally outside so I'm not that concerned (fully vaxed + boost). Mask works in dicey situations. So far, so good!


----------



## john19485 (Apr 2, 2022)

I was behind some sand bags , taking fire, my hand were shaking, a private gave me a cigarette, said it might help me, with the shakes, quit in 1999


----------



## Jules (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks for explaining the Covid & crime situation; I was just going to ask.  

Do you feel vulnerable as a tourist?  You’ve been before so not too many surprises.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2022)

Have really enjoyed your posts Mr. Pants, seeing places I will never see at this stage of my life. How is your mom doing now?


----------



## Lee (Apr 3, 2022)

I have travelled vicariously through your photos Mr. Pants. Nice to see you back.


----------



## charry (Apr 3, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Quitting does not get you out of danger. Get a chest x-ray annually or whenever. I was at the doctor yesterday and she asked me was I ever a smoker? I quit 30 years ago.


apparently your not clear on chest X-rays until 40 yrs I’m told……
i gave up 36 yrs ago


----------



## charry (Apr 3, 2022)

Mr pants .well done…..did you get help, or like me ,go cold turkey !


----------



## MrPants (Apr 3, 2022)

charry said:


> Mr pants .well done…..did you get help, or like me ,go cold turkey !


Started with the nicotine patch for 2 days then didn't bother and went cold turkey from there on.
You know the greatest benefit to quitting in my opinion is being free to live life the way I want to and not having to be a complete slave to nicotine addiction! It was hard to realize that until I'd been quit for awhile but I wouldn't give up that freedom for anything now


----------



## charry (Apr 4, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Started with the nicotine patch for 2 days then didn't bother and went cold turkey from there on.
> You know the greatest benefit to quitting in my opinion is being free to live life the way I want to and not having to be a complete slave to nicotine addiction! It was hard to realize that until I'd been quit for awhile but I wouldn't give up that freedom for anything now


I understand …and also , that your in control of your life ….
I thought it was a great achievement when I gave up !!


----------



## MrPants (Apr 4, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Have really enjoyed your posts Mr. Pants, seeing places I will never see at this stage of my life. How is your mom doing now?


Thanks for asking Terry. Mom's doing pretty well considering she's in her 102nd year. Will get down to visit her at some point this summer when I'm back in Canada


----------



## MrPants (Apr 16, 2022)

Pics of the Amazon River aren't that good because I only have a cell phone and the river is wide so distance is not my friend but i wanted to record the river as I saw it so here goes:

It's really wide in many places - much wider than I thought it would be originally..
There are a lot of small villages all along the river. Usually located at junctions of smaller rivers that flow into the Amazon Basin.

The river is running high at this time of year, the rainy season. The water is muddy in most places and the current is very strong, flowing toward the Atlantic ocean at this juncture.
People all up and down the river go about their daily routines.

The change in landscape is abrupt. One minute you're in the middle of the jungle then suddenly, there's a decent size city on the banks of the river but regardless, people apply their livelihood, whatever that may be.


The river seems to have a life of it's own and it changes from mile to mile.
I'm heading to Manus Brazil, a major manufacturing city some 1,500 km's up river from the Atlantic Ocean. 

It's hot .... It's humid and .... It's lovely!


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks for checking in.  You’re much more adventurous than I’d ever dream of.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 18, 2022)

I have found that taking a diversion from the main River to some of it's tributaries is a better way to experience the Amazon basin. There are several options for tourists to venture into the Amazon basin and have a look at nature as it is here in the Amazon River in Brazil.

I just happened to capture this rather large hornet flying by in the sultry humidity of mid-day Amazonia. Glad it wasn't looking for a landing spot  It was the size of small bird 


The boat I took was typical of what small ferryboats look like in the Amazon basin.

They even stopped along the way to let people fish for Piranha, which live here in the tributaries running off the Amazon. The pic I got wasn't well focused but you can tell that this little fellow has a major set of choppers on his lower jaw 


Toward the end of the day cruise I took, the boat stopped at a so called 'authentic' Amazon village. It was clearly a tourist trap! Kids with native animals looking for tips if you took photos of them holding the animals. This little guy has a sloth ..... felt sorry for both of them!


Others were dressed in Native outfits - at least that's what they wanted you to believe. I thought it was a bit theatrical myself? But hey, everyone has to make a living somehow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2022)

Have you seen any snakes?


----------



## MrPants (Apr 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Have you seen any snakes?


No snakes .... lots of these though!


----------



## Blessed (May 17, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Hardest thing I've ever done for sure but well worth it


Coming up on 1 year quit after for years. It is the hardest thing I have done for myself.


----------



## Jules (May 17, 2022)

It’s been a month.  Hope you check in soon @MrPants


----------



## MrPants (Jul 22, 2022)

I don't know if anyone has any interest in the Panama Canal because I didn't really before traversing it the first time several years ago. Been there twice, both times on a cruise ship. The first time was going from the Caribbean through the first lock of the original lock system into Gatun Lake, which is a man made lake that was created  to allow ships to cruise to the actual canal portion of the journey and to locks further up the waterway, closer to the Pacific side.

The original locks were not as long or as wide as the new canal, which was built in close proximity to the original canal system. In the original locks, they employ several 'Mules', which are like train engines sort of. They run on a rail and cables are strung from the ship's bow and stern to the 4 'mules' which run at the front & back of the ship. There's only about 6-12inches between the ship's hull and the wall of the lock so they need the mules & cables to the ship to steady the ship as it moves into the lock. 

Here's a few pics of that process:
Pic @1 is a ship sitting near the entrance to the canal, waiting for it's appointment time for getting into the lock. (Ship circled in red).

Here's a look at the double lock doors in the original canal. If you look closely, you'll see the rail tracks that the Mules use on either side of the lock.

In this photo you can see the Mules and the cables that run from the mule to the ship. These mules are at the front (bow) of the ship steadying it as it very slowly moves forward. If you look part way down the ship (under the name Liberty) you can see just how tight the fit is between the hull of the ship & the wall of the lock.

Here's a view at the back (stern) of the ship as the Mules back there also stead the ship's movement side to side.

That's about it for the older photos I have from the original lock system that uses the Mules on tracks. I'll post separately for my more recent trip up through the new canal lock system


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2022)

I find the canal lock system fascinating .. and quite brilliant. On a much smaller scale, we have the Welland Canal in the Niagara region, also one in the Peterborough area (Trent Canal, I think).


----------



## MrPants (Jul 22, 2022)

My most recent trip through the whole canal was between the Pacific & Caribbean. The locks in the new canal route are much bigger to handle newer 'super ships'. I didn't even take any photos of the actual locks as they are pretty boring - just a standard lock. No more Mules or any of that. 
These photos just show little snippits of the canal journey.

First up was taken on the Pacific side of the canal entrance. This basin area is just offshore from Panama City. You can see the cities skyscrapers from here (not in this photo as it's in the opposite direction). You can see here the ships all waiting offshore for their appointment time to enter the canal. You show up early because if you miss your appointed time, you're SOL! "Sorry, make a new appointment and come back then. Have a nice day!"

Our ships appointment time was very early in the morning, around 6:00 AM I think so just at sunrise. You can see the sun rising as we sailed under the Bridge of the Americas, which isjust as you enter the official canal harbour area on the Pacific side.

Lots of powerful tugboats to keep everyone in the proper line before entry into the first lock!

You can see just how the constant heat, humidity & excessive rainfall affects the landscape in the central area of the Isthmus of Panama in this next shot. Everything has at least a tinge of green to it! It's like looking out at a nature scene through a cheap pair of sunglasses with green lenses.

Once out of the narrower canal, ships enter Gatun Lake, a man made lake that eliminated a lot of digging to create a canal in that large geographic area. It's literally like a ship highway. Eastbound ships on one side, westbound ships on the other side


----------



## MrPants (Jul 22, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I find the canal lock system fascinating .. and quite brilliant. On a much smaller scale, we have the Welland Canal in the Niagara region, also one in the Peterborough area.


I have actually sailed through the Tent Canal system way back when I was a kid. My dad had a cruiser and we sailed from Lake Ontario, near Brighton Ont., up the Trent system to Cooks Bay at the south end of Lake Simcoe. - was a fun time for sure!

Have you ever been to the Welland Canal Museum? 
https://www.visitniagaracanada.com/do/st-catharines-museum-and-welland-canals-centre/
It's well worth a visit if you're in the area  

For those that don't know, the Welland Canal is how freighters and other boats travel between Lake Erie & Lake Ontario to avoid Niagara Falls.

Boats and the falls are NOT a good combination!


----------



## Jules (Jul 22, 2022)

MrPants said:


> You can see here the ships all waiting offshore for their appointment time to enter the canal. You show up early because if you miss your appointed time, you're SOL! "Sorry, make a new appointment and come back then. Have a nice day!"


We sailed with Holland America and almost didn’t make it through.  One of the engines on the ship failed and they had to delay for a day while they got it repaired.  Even then, they had to pay a fine (~$100K) and negotiate for a new time.  It would have been a real disappointment.  It was 2003, the same year as SARS and when some people became ill with whatever, they cancelled lots of things, including the stop in Mexico.  Luckily we got to Nicaragua instead.  Lots of problems on that trip, though still excellent.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2022)

MrPants said:


> I have actually sailed through the Tent Canal system way back when I was a kid. My dad had a cruiser and we sailed from Lake Ontario, near Brighton Ont., up the Trent system to Cooks Bay at the south end of Lake Simcoe. - was a fun time for sure!
> 
> Have you ever been to the Welland Canal Museum?
> https://www.visitniagaracanada.com/do/st-catharines-museum-and-welland-canals-centre/
> ...


Yes, we've been to the Welland Canal Museum .. we lived in Niagara Falls for several years (late 70's/early 80's). Our daughter was born there.


----------

